# 37228-52



## amym (Jun 15, 2011)

I have coded this procedure as 37228-52 but Medicaid will not cover with this modifier.  My physician wants me to bill for cath placement and angiography only.  Would that be correct and what codes should I bill?

ATTEMPT AT RIGHT TIBIOPERONEAL TRUNK PTA: 

INDICATION:  Significant claudication in this 55-year-old male with 
defect in the right leg, although both legs are symptomatic.  The 
patient has to stop several times even going to the grocery store. 
Previous arteriogram has identified total occlusion of the popliteal 
with visualization of the anterior tibial artery right collateral flow. 
This is a short area of occlusion, however even though collateral flow 
is present it appears fairly inadequate and it was felt that perhaps 
further evaluation with more lateral imaging and attempt at wire 
crossing is going to be crucial for possible revascularization. 

PROTOCOL:  The patient was brought to the cath lab.  The left groin was 
prepped and draped in the usual fashion.  Xylocaine was infiltrated and 
OmniFlush catheter was advanced over a guidewire and subsequently a 
stiff glide catheter was used to go across and subsequently a 7 French 
Terumo destination sheath was then advanced and placed in the 
contralateral right SFA following which an 0.014 Quick-Cross catheter 
was advanced and then an 0.014 approach wire was then taken along with 
it.  Careful imaging was done with that magnification of the popliteal 
and tibioperoneal trunk.  The catheter was advanced and the lesion was 
interrogated with wire.  There appears to be three distinct collaterals 
coming off of a flush occlusion and therefore making it impossible for 
any wire movement in forward direction.  Lateral imaging confirmed that 
there was no area to advance the wire except into the collateral flow 
and therefore after a few attempts it was felt that it is reasonable to 
stop any further attempts and therefore the entire assembly was removed. 

StarClose method was used for closure and no complications occurred. 

FINAL IMPRESSION: 
Unsuccessful attempt at wiring the chronic total occlusion of the 
popliteal artery and tibioperoneal trunk using 0.014 wire and Quick- 
Cross catheter.


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 16, 2011)

That is correct.


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 16, 2011)

amym said:


> I have coded this procedure as 37228-52 but Medicaid will not cover with this modifier.  My physician wants me to bill for cath placement and angiography only.  Would that be correct and what codes should I bill?
> 
> ATTEMPT AT RIGHT TIBIOPERONEAL TRUNK PTA:
> 
> ...



I would also just code for the catheter placement and angiography. But I am curious as to why medicaid rejected the modifier? 

HTH


----------



## amym (Jun 17, 2011)

Provider rep informed me that we are out of luck when it comes to unsuccessful procedures.  

Would it be appropriate to code this as 36200, 75716, 75625 or 75630?


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 17, 2011)

amym said:


> Provider rep informed me that we are out of luck when it comes to unsuccessful procedures.
> 
> Would it be appropriate to code this as 36200, 75716, 75625 or 75630?




Based on the report I would code:
36247/75710

I would prefer better documentation of catheter placement but could defend placement into the contralateral SFA.

HTH


----------

